# Blue Screen - win32k.sys



## Linked78 (Sep 2, 2006)

I've been on the computer today it is shutting down every so often to the blue screen of death.

'Begining Physical Dump of Memory'.

When it crashes this is on the error line :

win32k.sys - Address BF91FAD3 base at BF800000 DateStamp 43446a58. 

Before this happens there a kind of shunting noise coming from the hard drive.

One of the times when I have tried to restart it today it kept making the shunting noises and then said 'Error loading operating system'.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Linked78

. . . and Welcome to the Tech Support Forums.

See if you can post more of the first few lines of the error [there's likely a "stop" error code] - Also, see if you can boot into Safe Mode, and can check the related error messages in Event Viewer [Start/Control Panel/Administrative Tools/Event Viewer]. If you find helpful info in there, let us know.

If you recently changed anything, adding or subtracting programs or hardware, let us know that, too.

Such errors can be signs of hardware trouble, so a good start would be to run some diagnostics. Some major vendors include built-in diagnostics & provide diagnostics on "Resource CDs", so check your system's documentation for that. Generic diagnostics are available for memory (http://www.memtest.org) and hard drives (http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287)

If you can't boot into Safe Mode, definitely try to see what the diagnostics come up with [most diagnostics run from either bootable CDs or floppy diskettes].

That should get your troubleshooting started.
. . . Gary


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

There is something not good happening with your hard disk drive. To recovery from your latest error and restart the PC see: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=326676

Then go to the Web site of your hard drive manufacturer. You will find a diagnostic/setup utility as a freeware download. Then test your hard drive. If the diagnostic utility throws up any error messages be sure to write them down. Then call tech support of the drive manufacturer to see what your next step could and should be.

.


----------



## Linked78 (Sep 2, 2006)

I ended up buying a new hard drive today as the situation turned worse.

My computer wouldn't even boot into Windows.

The hard drive just made a big clicking noise after starting up.

I hope I can somehow recover some data on the hard drive.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

The best thing to do is installed the O.S. on the new h.d.d, after installation and setup is complete (drivers installed, Up-to-date with Windows updates) connect the bad drive as a slave and try retrieving your info.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

. . . and one more little note: if you have any of the system's original documentation, and the hard drive is less than 3 years old, you might qualify for a replacement drive under the warranty. Western Digital, Maxtor, and Seagate, among others, have 3 year warranties for many of their drives [this is the hard drive manufacturer's warranty, often longer than your system builder's warranty]. I know you've already replaced the drive, but you could always sell the replacement drive to defray the cost of the new one.

Hope you're able to save the data Ok. Saving money is good too!
. . . Gary


----------



## Linked78 (Sep 2, 2006)

I haven't been able to save any data, connected it as a slave drive and it won't let me access it, it shows up though in 'My Computer'.

The drive which broke (a maxtor drive) warranty has already ran out :-(

My new hard drive has a nice 5 year warranty though :smile: (Seagate 200gb).


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

You need to assert ownership: 

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;Q823306
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;308421


----------

